# Breath takingly beautiful



## Weston Stoler (Jun 7, 2011)

I have never spent much time reading the confesssions but now I see why I should. I have read the description of God in the Westminister countless of time; however, I never realized how beautifully it described God (and ironicly how limited). I takes my breath away. This is not actually a question or really a discussion just an amazement of who God is in the Scriptures and especially in our confessions.


I. There is but one only, living, and true God, who is infinite in being and perfection, a most pure spirit, invisible, without body, parts, or passions; immutable, immense, eternal, incomprehensible, almighty, most wise, most holy, most free, most absolute; working all things according to the counsel of His own immutable and most righteous will, for His own glory; most loving, gracious, merciful, long-suffering, abundant in goodness and truth, forgiving iniquity, transgression, and sin; the rewarder of them that diligently seek Him; and withal, most just, and terrible in His judgments, hating all sin, and who will by no means clear the guilty.



II. God has all life, glory, goodness, blessedness, in and of Himself; and is alone in and unto Himself all-sufficient, not standing in need of any creatures which He has made, nor deriving any glory from them, but only manifesting His own glory in, by, unto, and upon them. He is the alone fountain of all being, of whom, through whom, and to whom are all things; and has most sovereign dominion over them, to do by them, for them, or upon them whatsoever Himself pleases. In His sight all things are open and manifest, His knowledge is infinite, infallible, and independent upon the creature, so as nothing is to Him contingent, or uncertain. He is most holy in all His counsels, in all His works, and in all His commands. To Him is due from angels and men, and every other creature, whatsoever worship, service, or obedience He is pleased to require of them.



III. In the unity of the Godhead there be three persons, of one substance, power, and eternity: God the Father, God the Son, and God the Holy Ghost: the Father is of none, neither begotten, nor proceeding; the Son is eternally begotten of the Father; the Holy Ghost eternally proceeding from the Father and the Son.



.


----------



## py3ak (Jun 7, 2011)

B.B. Warfield says (paraphrase) that in proportion as the current of our spiritual life runs broad and deep we will find delight in the Westminster Standards.


----------



## black_rose (Jun 8, 2011)

Amen.


----------



## Afterthought (Jun 8, 2011)

I love the way the Westminster Confession makes its statements.


----------



## Calvin87 (Jun 8, 2011)

Great stuff!


----------

